# John Deere 5115m vs 6420



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm looking for a tractor to pull 9-12' disc moco, 4' round baler, and hopefully a 3 bottom plow on occasion. It seems I can get a 5115 for about the same money as a 6420 10 yr old and double the hours. I know very well the 6 series is way more tractor, but I feel like my 100 ac of hay, it would be overkill. I'm never in the tractor more than 6-8 hr on any field.

I like the newer features on the 5 and the shorter wheelbase. I like the transmission on the 6. I don't like the emissions on the 5 (2014) and I don't like the weight of the 6 for flood irrigated clay soils.

I hear everyone say great things about the M series. How do the ranges fall in terms of ground speed for hay work? I don't want to be caught in between A4 and need to stop and go to B1 and then have to jump the mower into hay. Yes I can backup a little. Just hate to.

Does anyone have comments about the regen on the 2014+? I know pre 2012 would be better. But maybe half the hours and the maneuverability of the 5 make it work better for me. i have several small stackyards to maneuver in.

Should I give the 6420 more consideration even tho its older, less maneuverable and heavier??

I'd like to stay in the $50k range and get the most bang for my buck. I just don't see that I work a tractor hard enough to justify a 6

Thank You!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tough choice. I like the 5115M and the 6420....but I don't like the emmisions on a '14. Have you driven both? I probably would see if I could find a preemission M tractor or I would buy the 6420 if I was sure of its history.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I know nothing about 5115 but I have 6420 and like it a lot for haying Have mowed tedded raked sm square baler and 4x5 round baled with it. Right now it only runs the sm square baler and accumulator. It has been a very good tractor for us. I don't know where you have them priced but on tractor house they are priced in the 35K to 40K range and some of them have a loader and MFA. Mine is 2wd and for haying I don't what MFA. I buy another 6420 just to stay away from emissions on the 5115 good luck


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What's the HP requirements of the 12' moco?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

8 to 10 / foot depending on terrain


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Beav

how many hours on your 6420? I assume you want 2wd for tighter turning? Would I like stacking 4x5s with a 2wd w loader?

Thanks!


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Beav

how many hours on your 6420? I assume you want 2wd for tighter turning? Would I like stacking 4x5s with a 2wd w loader?

Thanks!


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Mike what are the problems with post 2012 emissions? Regen issues?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If your going to be doing heavy loader work better to get MFWD....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What's the HP requirements of the 12' moco?


Needs more than a 5115....


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

6420 hands down. Better riding, power quad transmission, and more hydraulic capacity.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have about 1600 hours bought it new in 2008 never had a loader on it stacked rounds with a telehandler or skid loader. With the power quad and reverser I think it would be ok MFWD depends on your loading and unloading conditions.I had a Kabota MX95 with MFWD and loader with power shift and reverser it was ok but a big loader tractor sucks in tight areas MFWD doesn't help but I am in the minority on MFWD


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a 5105m and 2 6420’s. I like the 5 as it seems to have more torque and it has the powerreverser plus trans with 32 forward speeds. There is always a gear for the job! Our 6420’s both have the powerquad transmission with 16 speeds. The 64’s just seem kinda big and heavy for the hp they’re putting out. The cabs are a lot nicer on the 64’s though. Another thing I like about the 5 is the economy PTO setting. I use it all the time for lighter work, it helps stretch your fuel a little bit and cuts down on needless noise and engine wear. I think either one will fit your needs if comfort is a main concern, go 64 if value and versatility are more important then I wouldn’t be afraid of a 5115.


----------

